
Why this artificial intelligence expert says Elon Musk is 'selling fear' - hprotagonist
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/06/artificial-intelligence-expert-says-elon-musk-is-selling-fear.html
======
IanDrake
The truth is probably that they're both right.

Musk is right in that we probably need to be careful about autonomous weapons,
which are very possible.

But the expert in the article is right that we don't have to worry about
sentient AI.

WW3 will probably be a drone war vs a human army.

Drones give a power multiplier. Planes that fly themselves to the hot spots
mean pilots can control 10 planes at once.

10 robot sentries can watch the front lines and shoot anything that moves on
the command of one person.

You get the idea, robots as a human multiplier are the future of warfare. It's
not the robots we need to worry about, it's who controls the robots.

